# [LINK TO FIX][UPD 29AUG]Touchscreen Not Responsive



## tinky1

Issues with touchscreen being unresponsive.

*Important* Isuue usually appears at least after a week of owning the device
Quick test:
Lock device. Unlock, launch camera app in the lockscreen, take picture, try pressing back button, see if it responds straight away or with a delay. Test it with all apps on lockscreen. 
Issue unlocking ? I.e dragging circle to the middle?
Bottom of a screen not responsive sometimes.
Back button slow to respond.
Apps launching when you try to change screen, i.e. phone registers swipe as a press.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/06/06/is-your-htc-sensation-having-touchscreen-problems/

*CAUSE* Grounding pin not touching back cover, which causes (by the looks of it) build up of static which messes up touch screen.
*FIX* Best to use in conjunction with fixes below.

*POSSIBLE FIXes if above doesn't work, which it should, but don't expect immidiate results.* 
1.Shut down phone and pull battery out for at least an hour (i recommend overnight). Press power button as to turn phone on, which in theory should discharge all the left over current in the hardware.
Give it a go and let me know if it works.
2.Letting battery discharge till phone turns off,put on charge and don't touch it till it's full.

I want to thank abrown0809, eliteone, stuart0001(legendary patience  ), zmfl, maschenazi, nugzo and all other people i forgot to mention for sticking with me while trying to work out FIX. Thanks to all the posters too.
I take NO credit for the fix. 

Poll is here to show how many people have this problem to HTC, not to work out what percentage of users have it, as it will definitely be incorrect.
Vote yes if you EVER experienced touchscreen problems, even if its gone now.

PETITION for HTC to admit that there is touch screen problem.
All info below:



stuart0001 said:


> Below is the worldwide support address. There are also country specific contact pages but I'd suggest we all contact the same place so they can't keep saying they're getting no reports.:
> 
> http://www.htc.com/www/contact/email-us/
> 
> Might be worth at least including the link below which demonstrates our issue perfectly
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/06/06/is-your-htc-sensation-having-touchscreen-problems/





stuart0001 said:


> I've also started a pertition here:
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/htcsensationtouchscreenproblem/
> 
> Feel free to comment, sign & distribute as you wish


----------



## tinky1

There you go guys. Just a duplicate of my thread on xda, just in case someone searches for it here. Took 3 months of combined hassle to work out some sort of the procedure to find a workaround.


----------



## b16

Thanks for sharing this, you have any files you want to upload?


----------



## tinky1

Thanks mate. There are no files to upload.


----------

